# What Breeding Projects or crosses are you working on?



## LittleWings

I thought I would start a thread for breeding projects we are working on or planning in the future.

I am working on Ameraucanas, Olive Eggers, American Game and NOW starting a new project. I am crossing a Lavender Ameraucana roo and White Leghorns. The first generation are all white except for random black spots. They are white but split to Lavender. They have pea combs and carry the blue egg gene. These will be bred back to the Lav roo and the offspring of that mating will be White, Black or Lavender. I will only keep the Lavender chicks. All 3 colors will breed true but I am only going to work with the Lavs, breeding them back to Leghorns for their egg laying qualities. 
Hoping to get a Blue egg laying, Lavender colored chicken that lays like a Leghorn (size and quantity) by next year.

What are you guys working on?


----------



## nj2wv

i have a large mixed breed rooster. he is 2 ft tall. he looks similar to a black copper maran . i bred him with my best laying white plymouth rock hen. i have four eggs in the incubator now that are due to hatch on 10/26. when i candled on thursday i saw that 3 of the eggs had a dark mass about 3/4 full. the other egg just had a quarter size mass. never did this before so i have no clue what will turn out. hoping for a good egg layer with some meat and hopefully sex linked . i have a blue splash andalusian rooster that i will breed next year but dont know to who yet.


----------



## kessy09

I'm working on my Salmon Favorelles. The gene pool for them in Canada is a disaster. In New Zealand the favorelles only have four toes, however herd the standard is five. Four toes is a recessive trait in those birds. Hatcheries are not culling for that trait, (or any negative breed trait actually). It is very difficult to find anything remotely close to standard here. So, I'm working on it. I've got nine hens (five from one line and four from another) and one beautiful roo from a totally different line. Slowly slowly I hope to be able to have very good quality Salmon Favorelles.

Also breeding my olive egger hen to a cream legbar roo to achieve minty/avacado colored egg layers in their offspring.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> I thought I would start a thread for breeding projects we are working on or planning in the future. I am working on Ameraucanas, Olive Eggers, American Game and NOW starting a new project. I am crossing a Lavender Ameraucana roo and White Leghorns. The first generation are all white except for random black spots. They are white but split to Lavender. They have pea combs and carry the blue egg gene. These will be bred back to the Lav roo and the offspring of that mating will be White, Black or Lavender. I will only keep the Lavender chicks. All 3 colors will breed true but I am only going to work with the Lavs, breeding them back to Leghorns for their egg laying qualities. Hoping to get a Blue egg laying, Lavender colored chicken that lays like a Leghorn (size and quantity) by next year. What are you guys working on?


i am waiting to hear of your 1st gen egg color. The few I got from you didn't make it :-(, but I have some WLH now and waiting on my Ameraucana Roos to show their rooster qualities. So, will be a while before I see how mine turn out. Mine too will all get split with a lavender roo, unless if don't sell off that blue roo soon, then, it it a guess as to what roo did what. They are both Paul Smith, so, I think will be good either way.


----------



## Jim

I am working on getting several lavender flocks going. As I was mostly able to find hens from the lines I wanted in black, it will be a long road. But, I will have with English Bloodlines in them, Lavender, blue, black, and splash Orpingtons. They are so big and fluffy! Much more so than my American buffs. In another pen I have two Paul Smith Ameraucana Roos (Lavender and Blue (the blue is for sale!)), for hens in that pen, I have Paul Smith Ameraucana (all black), Bev Davis BCM, WLH, and EE. We hope to get out of that pen Olive Egger, Ameraucana (eventually Lavender) EE, and SBEL. Our last project is more growing out, but we are on year two of getting our serama flock in place, we have some hens and Roos from different areas, and will add in our last of the flock in a few more weeks from our brooder boxes.


----------



## mstricer

I'm working on Wheaten Olive Eggers and PURE Silkied Feathered Ameraucana's (no they are not made from Silkies, but a mutated gene that causes the the silkied feathers) and I am always working on perfecting my d'Uccles


----------



## LittleWings

nj2wv said:


> i have a large mixed breed rooster. he is 2 ft tall. he looks similar to a black copper maran . i bred him with my best laying white Plymouth rock hen. i have four eggs in the incubator now that are due to hatch on 10/26. when i candled on thursday i saw that 3 of the eggs had a dark mass about 3/4 full. the other egg just had a quarter size mass. never did this before so i have no clue what will turn out. hoping for a good egg layer with some meat and hopefully sex linked . i have a blue splash andalusian rooster that i will breed next year but dont know to who yet.


Sounds like you have 3 good ones going into lock down in a couple of days.  That sounds like a good cross. What will the sex linked ones look like? I don't know enough about sex links yet. I think Plymouth Rocks have the correct genotype for it but I'm not sure if it works with White birds. 
Can't wait to see how they turn out. Good luck!


----------



## LittleWings

kessy09 said:


> I'm working on my Salmon Favorelles. The gene pool for them in Canada is a disaster. In New Zealand the favorelles only have four toes, however herd the standard is five. Four toes is a recessive trait in those birds. Hatcheries are not culling for that trait, (or any negative breed trait actually). It is very difficult to find anything remotely close to standard here. So, I'm working on it. I've got nine hens (five from one line and four from another) and one beautiful roo from a totally different line. Slowly slowly I hope to be able to have very good quality Salmon Favorelles.
> 
> Also breeding my olive egger hen to a cream legbar roo to achieve minty/avacado colored egg layers in their offspring.


Yep, it muddies up the waters when a breed has 4 toes in one place and 5 in another. That must be a nightmare.

The hatcheries here do the same.

Keep breeding them and cull heavy and you will get there.


----------



## MaransGuy

I am hoping to start a breeding project soon. I want to get some Cream Legbars and Penedesencas (Preferably Wheaten). I plan on crossing the two so that I will have an Olive Egger. I'm trying to get a hardy, light breed, single combed chicken that will do great in this South GA heat. I have never seen anyone do this before and I hope it will become a big hit. One problem that I'm having is I can't find anyone that sells Penedesencas that lay a nice dark egg that I can afford. I'm hoping I will be able to start the project within the next 2 years.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> i am waiting to hear of your 1st gen egg color. The few I got from you didn't make it :-(, but I have some WLH now and waiting on my Ameraucana Roos to show their rooster qualities. So, will be a while before I see how mine turn out. Mine too will all get split with a lavender roo, unless if don't sell off that blue roo soon, then, it it a guess as to what roo did what. They are both Paul Smith, so, I think will be good either way.


Sorry those didn't make it. I still have 4 from that hatch that are huge for their age now. I have more from more recent hatches if you want a couple more. I have the first SBEL hen that is almost at point of lay so we will see what the eggs are like soon I hope.

I think you can do it with either color roo and come up with that color in the second generation by going back to Lav/Blue. Lav and blue work differently though.



Jim said:


> I am working on getting several lavender flocks going. As I was mostly able to find hens from the lines I wanted in black, it will be a long road. But, I will have with English Bloodlines in them, Lavender, blue, black, and splash Orpingtons. They are so big and fluffy! Much more so than my American buffs. In another pen I have two Paul Smith Ameraucana Roos (Lavender and Blue (the blue is for sale!)), for hens in that pen, I have Paul Smith Ameraucana (all black), Bev Davis BCM, WLH, and EE. We hope to get out of that pen Olive Egger, Ameraucana (eventually Lavender) EE, and SBEL. Our last project is more growing out, but we are on year two of getting our serama flock in place, we have some hens and Roos from different areas, and will add in our last of the flock in a few more weeks from our brooder boxes.


I love the Lavender Orps and glad you are working with the Lav Ameraucanas too. They need more people working on them. You have good lines to work with. 

Good luck with the Seramas too. Post some pics.


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> I am hoping to start a breeding project soon. I want to get some Cream Legbars and Penedesencas (Preferably Wheaten). I plan on crossing the two so that I will have an Olive Egger. I'm trying to get a hardy, light breed, single combed chicken that will do great in this South GA heat. I have never seen anyone do this before and I hope it will become a big hit. One problem that I'm having is I can't find anyone that sells Penedesencas that lay a nice dark egg that I can afford. I'm hoping I will be able to start the project within the next 2 years.


I love the sound of those. They would be good down here in South Texas too. I call first dibs on some hatching eggs from those when you got em!  And 2 years from now I will quote this post if I have to. lol Good Luck!


----------



## MaransGuy

LittleWings said:


> I love the sound of those. They would be good down here in South Texas too. I call first dibs on some hatching eggs from those when you got em!  And 2 years from now I will quote this post if I have to. lol Good Luck!


lol. I would be honored!  You'll probably have to remind me though, lol. I have a guy down here that I plan on getting my Cream Legbars from (Reputed to be Greenfire Farms bloodlines). I found a person to get Penedesencas from, but they're Partridge. I like both Partridge and Wheaten, but I prefer Wheaten. I have been trying to figure out which color variety would be best. I would like the crosses offspring to be sex-linked.


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> lol. I would be honored!  You'll probably have to remind me though, lol. I have a guy down here that I plan on getting my Cream Legbars from (Reputed to be Greenfire Farms bloodlines). I found a person to get Penedesencas from, but they're Partridge. I like both Partridge and Wheaten, but I prefer Wheaten. I have been trying to figure out which color variety would be best. I would like it to be sex linked.


No problem. If the good lords willin and the creek don't rise. I'll be here. I'll have the Texas Blues breeding true by then, maybe we can swap. 

I prefer wheaten over partridge also.

I love playing around with this color calculator. http://kippenjungle.nl/kruising.html


----------



## MaransGuy

I tried using the link you put on your last post, but it was way to complicated for me, lol. Also, what do you do to get a Texas Blue?


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> I tried using the link you put on your last post, but it was way to complicated for me, lol. Also, what do you do to get a Texas Blue?


It is too complicated for me too. I just go to the "show examples" 
tab and pick a color.

Texas Blues is what I am going to call the Lavender Ameraucana/Leghorn crosses I am working on.


----------



## MaransGuy

If you get a Lav Leghorn that lays a blue egg then let me know, lol.


----------



## LittleWings

A Lav Leghorn that lays a blue egg is what I'm shooting for. I should have the first generation Lavs by Spring. They will be 3/4 Ameraucana and 1/4 Leghorn. Those will be bred back to Leghorns. It will take a few years to get them where I want them.


----------



## Apyl

I am not currently working on a breed. But I would LOVE to someday breed Chanteclers . Of course before that can happen I would prefer to purchase the acreage next to my property so I can make a better set up.


----------



## MaransGuy

LittleWings said:


> A Lav Leghorn that lays a blue egg is what I'm shooting for. I should have the first generation Lavs by Spring. They will be 3/4 Ameraucana and 1/4 Leghorn. Those will be bred back to Leghorns. It will take a few years to get them where I want them.


Will it be just like a Leghorn other than the color of the chicken and egg?


----------



## LittleWings

Apyl said:


> I am not currently working on a breed. But I would LOVE to someday breed Chanteclers . Of course before that can happen I would prefer to purchase the acreage next to my property so I can make a better set up.


I had to google them.  They look like a nice breed for up north.

Yes, I would love the property next to me also.


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> Will it be just like a Leghorn other than the color of the chicken and egg?


 That is what I am trying for. One that lays as often and as large as a Leghorn AND is blue. They should have pea combs and look like a mix of the two breeds in body type. Picture a Lavender Leghorn with a pea comb. They will probably have some sort of beards and muffs and slate legs. Not sure.


----------



## MaransGuy

I would like them to have the body like a Leghorn and have a big fluffy beard, that's Lav, lays a blue egg, and lays like a Leghorn.  lol


----------



## mstricer

Lavender AM's lay small eggs. so chances you get large eggs are probably slim, medium eggs are more like it


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> I would like them to have the body like a Leghorn and have a big fluffy beard, that's Lav, lays a blue egg, and lays like a Leghorn.  lol


Yeah, something along those lines. We'll see how they turn out. 



mstricer said:


> Lavender AM's lay small eggs. so chances you get large eggs are probably medium eggs


I figure the first cross will lay medium. I will keep breeding back to leghorns to get size.


----------



## MaransGuy

Let me know how it turns out.  I would be interested in swapping. I have never shipped any before, but I would be glad to learn. I plan on getting a big nice incubator soon. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## LittleWings

Here are some pics of the pullet I have. She is 1/2 Lav Ameraucana and 1/2 White Leghorn. 

The last pic is one of my OEs. She is Black Ameraucana and Blue Copper Marans.


----------



## MaransGuy

Beautiful! I'm getting excited already, lol.


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> Let me know how it turns out.  I would be interested in swapping. I have never shipped any before, but I would be glad to learn. I plan on getting a big nice incubator soon. Do you have any suggestions?


I don't have any suggestions on incubators. I'm a build your own kind of guy.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> Sorry those didn't make it. I still have 4 from that hatch that are huge for their age now. I have more from more recent hatches if you want a couple more. I have the first SBEL hen that is almost at point of lay so we will see what the eggs are like soon I hope. I think you can do it with either color roo and come up with that color in the second generation by going back to Lav/Blue. Lav and blue work differently though. I love the Lavender Orps and glad you are working with the Lav Ameraucanas too. They need more people working on them. You have good lines to work with.  Good luck with the Seramas too. Post some pics.


No worries LW, it's all good.


----------



## MaransGuy

It looks like you have a very nice set up too LittleWings.


----------



## nj2wv

today is hatch day for my experiment. started with four eggs. 1 didnt develop past 7 days. one has hatched and is still wet and sleeping. one egg has a hole that was made late this morning and there is movement but no more progress in hatch yet. the other egg a hole was in last night and grew to about 1/2 in hole but no progress since. the beak does poke out every now and again. the chick that did hatch poked a hole this morning and hatched out by early afternoon. it is yellow feathered and has a slight comb so i am guessing that it is a rooster. i used a little giant still air that i bought new and from the negative reviews of that incubator i would say that i had a very successful first hatch. i never hatched eggs before. the mom was a white plymouth rock and the dad was a mixed breed. from his coloring i would guess a black copper maran rhode island red or partridge plymouth rock cross. he is 2 ft tall with mostly black feathers with greenish tint and dark red feathers and copper feathers.


----------



## LittleWings

Well, did the other two finish hatching? A yellow chick usually means a white chicken. 

A fan kit will help a lot with the LG. The still air part is the worst thing about them. 

You did great for a first hatch! Congratulations!


----------



## nj2wv

LittleWings said:


> Well, did the other two finish hatching? A yellow chick usually means a white chicken.
> 
> A fan kit will help a lot with the LG. The still air part is the worst thing about them.
> 
> You did great for a first hatch! Congratulations!


Thank you .. the other two did finish hatching so now i have 3 yellow white chicks .. i took out the shells and the dud egg and lowered the heat to about 95 in the incubator .. i will put them in the brooder tomorrow .. i cant wait to start another batch next month .. i hope to keep doing this every month so i will have a continuous supply of eggs for breakfast and chicken for dinner .. i would just increase the amount of eggs in the incubator .. i only did 4 this time since it is my first time and i didnt want to waste too many eggs if it didnt work .. also these are my own fertilized eggs so i dont know if i would have had the same results if i ordered eggs through the mail


----------



## LittleWings

nj2wv said:


> Thank you .. the other two did finish hatching so now i have 3 yellow white chicks .. i took out the shells and the dud egg and lowered the heat to about 95 in the incubator .. i will put them in the brooder tomorrow .. i cant wait to start another batch next month .. i hope to keep doing this every month so i will have a continuous supply of eggs for breakfast and chicken for dinner .. i would just increase the amount of eggs in the incubator .. i only did 4 this time since it is my first time and i didnt want to waste too many eggs if it didnt work .. also these are my own fertilized eggs so i dont know if i would have had the same results if i ordered eggs through the mail


I usually set eggs once a week and hatch once a week. Mostly they are small hatches. It depends on what the girls give to work with.

You for sure will have much worse results with shipped eggs. 50% hatch rate is good with shipped eggs.

I woke up to these this morning. 4 SBEL, 1 Lavender AM and 1 Black AM.  Not a great pic, sorry.


----------



## nj2wv

LittleWings said:


> I usually set eggs once a week and hatch once a week. Mostly they are small hatches. It depends on what the girls give to work with.
> 
> You for sure will have much worse results with shipped eggs. 50% hatch rate is good with shipped eggs.
> 
> I woke up to these this morning. 4 SBEL, 1 Lavender AM and 1 Black AM.  Not a great pic, sorry.


cute little babies .. i only have one incubator with one egg turner .. the only way i could figure out doing every week would be to put eggs in a carton each week and tilt eggs by hand about 4 times a day then instead of lockdown at day 18 i would lockdown when i saw a little hole in the egg .. then when they hatch put them in the brooder and move the others over to set another dozen .. like an assembly line .. would that work? .. the batches would be small and easy to care for ..


----------



## LittleWings

It is difficult to incubate and hatch in the same one. Hatching is messy and requires clean up after each hatch and the humidity is different at lock down than incubation. Once the chick pips the shell, you don't want to open the the lid, it will let out the humidity and shrink wrap the chick. I have a hatcher and incubator. That is really the only way I know of to do it weekly. I try not to store the eggs more than 10 days max before setting. I store mine in an egg carton and turn it daily until they are set.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

If I were able to start a breeding project (no roosters allowed.) I would probably cross Barred Rock with Ameracauna (blue eggs), Leghorn (big eggs) and back to barred rock (friendly, lay well). Not sure how it would come out since I am not educated well on the subject. I'm not even sure if this has already been done.

LW, cute chicks!


----------



## nj2wv

LittleWings said:


> It is difficult to incubate and hatch in the same one. Hatching is messy and requires clean up after each hatch and the humidity is different at lock down than incubation. Once the chick pips the shell, you don't want to open the the lid, it will let out the humidity and shrink wrap the chick. I have a hatcher and incubator. That is really the only way I know of to do it weekly. I try not to store the eggs more than 10 days max before setting. I store mine in an egg carton and turn it daily until they are set.


i guess i will have to work on getting a hatcher  .. thank you for the information


----------



## LittleWings

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> If I were able to start a breeding project (no roosters allowed.) I would probably cross Barred Rock with Ameracauna (blue eggs), Leghorn (big eggs) and back to barred rock (friendly, lay well). Not sure how it would come out since I am not educated well on the subject. I'm not even sure if this has already been done.
> 
> LW, cute chicks!


Thanks.

That sounds like a good project. It will work out, just cull the ones that don't measure up and breed forward the ones that do. And using the barred rock, you could make them sex linked.


----------



## lttdoming

I have some fertilized eggs from my Black Silkie/Frizzle cross rooster and a Buff Orpington Hen as well as a Speckled Sussex hen.

I re-homed my rooster the other day and I'm tempted to hatch the eggs. He is such a good boy. I would love to see what he produces.

I've never done that before and have not idea what the offspring would be like.
Anyone know?


----------



## LittleWings

The Black/Buff should make Black offspring if the roo is pure Black. I'm not sure about the Speckled Sussex. My guess is they would be Black too. Go ahead and hatch them and find out. You know you want to.


----------



## kessy09

Not too sure what that would produce like. Out of all the hatching eggs I set this year, my most favorite were the random crosses. It was so neat to see what would hatch and how they grew up. 

I've decided this morning I'm going to try and breed to obtain a standard sized porcelain chicken. I love the porcelain color so much but all I can find it in is bantams. So I'm going to breed my lavender orpington roo to a mille fleur Swedish flower hen. Those babies should all be split black. Then I'm going to breed back a black baby to the mille fleur and those will produce split black lavs with milles. Then breeding two of THOSE splits lav/milles *should* produce a small number of porcelain chicks. That would have mostly Swedish flower characteristics (winter hardy, very prolific egg layers). Then those porcelains can be bred back to lav Orpingtons to begin the process of getting a Porcelain Orpington. It's a big project with a lot of culling but there are tonnes of people around here who are more interested in the cheap $2 straightrun cross chicks than there are in my purebred birds so should be easy enough to find homes for them all.


----------



## Shann0

I would like to try hatching some of my own in the spring. I have a EE rooster (thanks littlewings for the ID!) and I have 2 Rhode Island Reds, 2 Australorps and 1 Black Sex Link. I also have 2 young Plymouth Barred Rocks that will be laying age come spring. Any thoughts? Im really just feeding my family with eggs so I'm not too concerned with super high yield, I'd really like to breed for cool color/good looks. I have a lot of breeding experience with horses (lol no egg laying there) so I don't really know what to look for in chickens other than the obvious good healthy birds to healthy birds etc. any thoughts?


----------



## MaransGuy

I've decided to sell my White Leghorn rooster and cross my hens with my red American Game rooster.  They should make a very interesting cross.  This is the rooster and some of the hens I'm crossing.


----------



## Jim

Shann0 said:


> I would like to try hatching some of my own in the spring. I have a EE rooster (thanks littlewings for the ID!) and I have 2 Rhode Island Reds, 2 Australorps and 1 Black Sex Link. I also have 2 young Plymouth Barred Rocks that will be laying age come spring. Any thoughts? Im really just feeding my family with eggs so I'm not too concerned with super high yield, I'd really like to breed for cool color/good looks. I have a lot of breeding experience with horses (lol no egg laying there) so I don't really know what to look for in chickens other than the obvious good healthy birds to healthy birds etc. any thoughts?


here is how my EE rooster over a RIR and Buff Orp came out. One lays a green egg, the buff cross, and the RIR cross a brown egg. The first is the buff mix, the other is the RIR mix


----------



## MaransGuy

The buff mix is very pretty.


----------



## Jim

MaransGuy said:


> The buff mix is very pretty.


thanks, she is friendlier than the other, and doesn't have a pea comb. Also, she has more of a yellow leg, was surprised to see the green egg from her.


----------



## MaransGuy

Glad she lays a green one too.


----------



## matt_kas

I am currently working on barred Japanese bantams ( most concentrated on that) but other varieties too ( trying to find what varieties will allow me to make mille fluer) soon to start white cochin bantams


----------



## matt_kas

matt_kas said:


> I am currently working on barred Japanese bantams ( most concentrated on that) but other varieties too ( trying to find what varieties will allow me to make mille fluer) soon to start white cochin bantams


Theses re not my pics, the chicks havent feathered yet but here is millie fluer and barred


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

LittleWings said:


> Thanks. That sounds like a good project. It will work out, just cull the ones that don't measure up and breed forward the ones that do. And using the barred rock, you could make them sex linked.


Thanks for the info! I would start that project, but there are no Roos allowed here...


----------



## nj2wv

Here is a pic of my breeding project that hatched on 10/26/13. It is white with some black spots. Has dark eyes but both parents have light brown eyes. I also started a larger batch of eggs with the same rooster and additional hens that are red sex link black australorp and another white rock. The hatch date is on the 30th.


----------



## LittleWings

Thats a cute chick.  What breeds are the parents?


----------



## nj2wv

Thank you ! The hen was a white rock I bought from tsc in March and the rooster is a mixed breed. He is about two feet tall and by his coloring he could be a mix of black copper Maran or partridge rock or game. He is black that highlights green in the sun and has rust red hackles and saddle feathers and some copper in the shoulder area. He was given to me and the previous owner said he was a 4 h project mix breed.


----------



## hildar

I bought some red star eggs this summer, and they sent me the wrong eggs instead I ended up with a buff orpington rooster, and a turken hen, out of 12 eggs they were all that hatched. However most of my Delaware eggs hatched that I ordered, I had a 50% rate with those. I ended up with 12 babies out of 24 eggs.

Our own eggs that we had were 1 leghorn crossed with GLW, only 1 hatched out of the 3 the others were not fertile. He makes one of my prettiest roosters so far his tale feathers measure 18 inches long right now and he is only 5 months old. RIR mixed with GLW. Now these are the best layers that I have, and my kids call them a dutch hen, the hens are short, and yet fat. However they have spots. The roosters are red with black collars, and black on the tips of their tale feathers. So far we have 2 hens now and 2 roosters. I want to pick out the best rooster to keep with the 2 hens. So far it's a hard choice to make. The kids have named our new breed the legacy after Smarty whom was the original mom of the first hen I had hatch. Luckily we got a baby from her, to carry on her legacy.

However next year I want to breed the BO with the Delaware females, and see what I get. BO's are so big, and where we want a good meat bird as well as big eggs I figured I would breed the 2 breeds together and try for a buff star??? I may do my own Red stars this year with my last RIR and a Delaware and see what happens.

I am usually not into interbreeding, however when we got our little legacy. I decided to keep them as 1 initial breed by itself. However it does have me wondering what all I could make lol.

I am trying to figure out what to breed with a turken??? My kids keep saying Turken is lonely because its a 1 of a kind. I may try breeding my leghorn x GLW with it?? They both are one of a kinds, might as well try something unique.


----------



## LittleWings

hildar said:


> I bought some red star eggs this summer, and they sent me the wrong eggs instead I ended up with a buff orpington rooster, and a turken hen, out of 12 eggs they were all that hatched. However most of my Delaware eggs hatched that I ordered, I had a 50% rate with those. I ended up with 12 babies out of 24 eggs.
> 
> Our own eggs that we had were 1 leghorn crossed with GLW, only 1 hatched out of the 3 the others were not fertile. He makes one of my prettiest roosters so far his tale feathers measure 18 inches long right now and he is only 5 months old. RIR mixed with GLW. Now these are the best layers that I have, and my kids call them a dutch hen, the hens are short, and yet fat. However they have spots. The roosters are red with black collars, and black on the tips of their tale feathers. So far we have 2 hens now and 2 roosters. I want to pick out the best rooster to keep with the 2 hens. So far it's a hard choice to make. The kids have named our new breed the legacy after Smarty whom was the original mom of the first hen I had hatch. Luckily we got a baby from her, to carry on her legacy.
> 
> However next year I want to breed the BO with the Delaware females, and see what I get. BO's are so big, and where we want a good meat bird as well as big eggs I figured I would breed the 2 breeds together and try for a buff star??? I may do my own Red stars this year with my last RIR and a Delaware and see what happens.
> 
> I am usually not into interbreeding, however when we got our little legacy. I decided to keep them as 1 initial breed by itself. However it does have me wondering what all I could make lol.
> 
> I am trying to figure out what to breed with a turken??? My kids keep saying Turken is lonely because its a 1 of a kind. I may try breeding my leghorn x GLW with it?? They both are one of a kinds, might as well try something unique.


The possibilities are mind boggling, aren't they? I feel like a mad scientist sometimes.


----------



## piglett

last year i scored a free lemon cuckoo orpington rooster
he is pure english but i had no hens for him
what i did have was 3 hens that should have been buff orpington but they were really more lemon than buff
i used them to get some nice looking pullets with some lemon barring on them
i'll now breed them back to the pure lemon daddy 

i am over run with buff orpington roosters that are part english (they are just huge)
i want their DNA so every 30 days i think i'll change roosters
the extra ones can camp out in their own covered pen till cold weather next year
at that time i may end up culling a couple or maybe not

the market for silkies is not very good here in new hampshire so i may not stay with breeding them
i sold a few here & there but i ended up giving away as many as i sold so i wouldn't have to feed them
my white silkie rooster "George" is good to his 2 ladies
i thought i had a 3rd girl for him for the longest time
nope it started crowing the other day 


so many chickens so little time


----------



## LittleWings

Yep, I don't think the market is ever as good as we hoped it would be when we decide to breed something special. 
I would like to see pics of the barred pullets if you have any.


----------



## piglett

LittleWings said:


> Yep, I don't think the market is ever as good as we hoped it would be when we decide to breed something special.
> I would like to see pics of the barred pullets if you have any.


i hatched out over 100 buff orpington pullets last season

i think the lemon cuckoos will sell will to because not everyone has them

we were finishing up our muscovy duck pen today
they were making a real mess in the chickens coop
so they have now been relocated

i'll have to get a few pictures of my pullets so i can share them here.

thanks


----------



## MaransGuy

I crossed my "beautiful" Red American Game rooster over my White Leghorn hens and the chicks hatched out the other day. Lucky me, I had four of my AG hens go broody within a 2 week time period!  I'll post pics of the chicks as soon as I get the camera charged, lol.


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> I crossed my "beautiful" Red American Game rooster over my White Leghorn hens and the chicks hatched out the other day. Lucky me, I had four of my AG hens go broody within a 2 week time period!  I'll post pics of the chicks as soon as I get the camera charged, lol.


I have wondered what a Leghorn and AG cross would look like. Charge that camera.


----------



## MaransGuy

LittleWings said:


> I have wondered what a Leghorn and AG cross would look like. Charge that camera.


I will, lol. I always thought it would be a great cross. The Leghorns are x layers and they never go broody and the Game are decent layers and go broody all the time, lol. It should be a very interesting mix. I hope they come out with the Leghorns laying ability and the broodiness of the Game. They are both very good in this South GA heat and they are both also x foragers.  Looking forward too watching them grow.


----------



## LittleWings

Sounds like it will be a hardy cross. Can't wait to see them grow. That is a good looking roo you have.


----------



## troyer

MaransGuy said:


> I will, lol. I always thought it would be a great cross. The Leghorns are x layers and they never go broody and the Game are decent layers and go broody all the time, lol. It should be a very interesting mix. I hope they come out with the Leghorns laying ability and the broodiness of the Game. They are both very good in this South GA heat and they are both also x foragers.  Looking forward too watching them grow.


I expect that cross to be good to excellent layers. I've crossed a Standard Old English Game/Sumatra rooster to red sex-link hens and it produced several layers that produced eggs as well or a little better than the red sex-link mothers.


----------



## MaransGuy

LittleWings said:


> Sounds like it will be a hardy cross. Can't wait to see them grow. That is a good looking roo you have.


Thank you LittleWings. I will try to post some updated pics of him. He has grown up so much! He is so much more beautiful than in those older pics.  One of the best looking Red AG roosters I have raised. I'm still debating on rather or not to dubb his comb.


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> Thank you LittleWings. I will try to post some updated pics of him. He has grown up so much! He is so much more beautiful than in those older pics.  One of the best looking Red AG roosters I have raised. I'm still debating on rather or not to dubb his comb.


I have a young roo (I think) and I am not sure whether I am going to dub his comb or not. I have never done that. I probably won't. It seems unnecessary but they do look better that way in my opinion.


----------



## kessy09

I'm considering dubbing next year, in the cooler temps of fall. Too much frostbite going on here and I figure a clean dub, with some sort of numbing agent would be better than frosbitten combs. At least I could try to make it so it's not all ragged looking too. Or I may only get small combed birds. Greenfire has new lavender Wyandottes I have an order in for.


----------



## LittleWings

Here is a pic of my BB Red Game roo and his hen. He is so hard to get good pics of. My camera is broken and I had to take this with the grand-kids LeapPad2.  He was dubbed when I got him or should I say, when he got me. He wandered up to my house and stayed.


----------



## MaransGuy

They are beautiful Game!


----------



## MaransGuy

This is some updated pics of the rooster. They don't do him justice at all though. He is an amazingly beautiful rooster in my opinion, but I couldn't get a good pic. Anyway, I moved him out of the Leghorn pen and put him with some AG hens I recently got. I then put a RIR and AG cross rooster in the Leghorns pen to cross with them. They should be about like Black Sex Links.  The last pic is the RIR and AG cross rooster.  Let me know what you think LittleWings.


----------



## MaransGuy

Here is the chicks I told you about LittleWings. 1/2 of the chicks are full AG and 1/2 of them are AG and White Leghorn cross. It should be easy enough to tell them apart once they feather out some. Also one of the broody hens that hatched them out.  Let me know what you think about these too LittleWings please.


----------



## LittleWings

I like your roo a lot. He is gorgeous! I wonder if that is the kind of comb and wattles mine would have had? And your hens are nice too. I know how hard it is to get good pics. I probably took 20 to get the one I did. Mine are just too jumpy. I have to move slow in their pen to keep them from flapping all over the place. 
Those are some cute chicks. I would guess the spotted ones are the Leghorn crosses?


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks LittleWings. Lucky for me, my chickens aren't jumpy. I try to go into their pens every other day and hand feed them. And I agree, I think the black spotted ones are the Leghorn crosses. I think they may look like a Austra Whites when they get older, just smaller.


----------



## piglett

MaransGuy said:


> Here is the chicks I told you about LittleWings. 1/2 of the chicks are full AG and 1/2 of them are AG and White Leghorn cross. It should be easy enough to tell them apart once they feather out some. Also one of the broody hens that hatched them out.  Let me know what you think about these too LittleWings please.


 extra treats for the broody!!!
i have a couple little silkies that could hatch out a rock i think
even in sub zero weather 100% hatch rates 

oh also what is an "AG"? american Game?


----------



## LittleWings

I've heard Silkies are hatching machines. 

Yes, AG stands for American Game.


----------



## piglett

LittleWings said:


> I've heard Silkies are hatching machines.
> 
> Yes, AG stands for American Game.


any silkie who can hatch out chicks in -10f weather has a place in my flock


----------



## texas75563

*Bielefelder Roo X Cream Legbar Hen*

This wasn't originally a plan of mine. It became a plan out of necessity. I bought 4 3 week old females and 1 male cream legbar. Only problem 2 females and the roo turned out to be rhodebars. I had no cream legbar roo to breed to my creamlegbar hens.

Picture 1 is roo from cross.

Picture 2 closest and furthest are roos from cross. Closest is from a later hatch he hasn't darkened out yet.

Picture 3 are some of the pullets from cross.


----------



## LittleWings

texas75563 said:


> This wasn't originally a plan of mine. It became a plan out of necessity. I bought 4 3 week old females and 1 male cream legbar. Only problem 2 females and the roo turned out to be rhodebars. I had no cream legbar roo to breed to my creamlegbar hens.
> 
> Picture 1 is roo from cross.
> 
> Picture 2 closest and furthest are roos from cross. Closest is from a later hatch he hasn't darkened out yet.
> 
> Picture 3 are some of the pullets from cross.


Very nice! Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Very interesting read all of the above! I am incubating 12 eggs within the next couple of days, my first time so will see how it goes! I THINK the dad is a buff Orpington (or croad langshan but I doubt he so low in pecking order) the mothers are one cream legbar, 2 white Sussex & a hybrid! I'm excited to see the white Sussex x buff Orpington & also the cream legbar x, hopefully be a good laying large Easter egger.


----------



## LittleWings

Those will be nice crosses. And they should all be pretty nice size too. 

You know when they hatch, you are going to have to change your name.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Yes give me time & it will be sarahlostcountchickens!


----------



## LittleWings

Sarah10Chickens said:


> Yes give me time & it will be sarahlostcountchickens!


 I have no doubt. It's called Chicken Math. 1+1=12


----------



## piglett

we hatched out about 200 last year 
back down to "about" 30
i would have to count them
too much work so i just guess


----------



## LittleWings

I just read that White Marans have been accepted as a standard breed by the APA. Is anyone on here working with them?


----------



## LittleWings

*WooHoo!*

I finally got the first egg from from my hen that is Lavender Ameraucana and White Leghorn. (Super Blue Egg Layer) She was bred back to a different Lavender Ameraucana roo. It weighs 55 g.

Doin the happy dance! 

It is the one on the right and the one in the middle.


----------



## Jim

Awesome! That is good news.


----------



## MaransGuy

Great job LittleWings!


----------



## LittleWings

Here are pics of the SBEL hen And Lav AM roo.


----------



## Jim

Ken, I am guessing the blue is deeper than it shows in the picture, or is it pretty true to real life color?


----------



## LittleWings

I can't get a picture that shows good color. It is not quite as blue as the Ameraucana egg next to it but it is a nice blue. I'll take it for first crossing. That is one reason I went with the Smith roo, I thought it might be a better chance of getting double blue egg genes in the F3s. I'll try to get better pics.


----------



## Jim

Ken, I borrowed your photo, didn't say it was mine either. , but some of my Facebook followers have asked what an SBEL is, hope it was ok to show your photo. Let me know if not, even if ya wanna PM me.


----------



## LittleWings

Not a problem.


----------



## Jim

Thx much Ken.


----------



## LittleWings

Your welcome! 
Well she is a good layer too. I found another egg in her box yesterday afternoon. so she must have laid the first one the night before. The second one weighed 1/2 of a gram more than the first one.


----------



## MaransGuy

Keep up the great work LittleWings!


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> Keep up the great work LittleWings!


Thanks MG. How are those chicks doing?


----------



## MaransGuy

LittleWings said:


> Thanks MG. How are those chicks doing?


They are growing like crazy, lol. They already have their little wings and most of them are growing their tail feathers.  I'll try to take some updated pics and post them.


----------



## MaransGuy

Here are some updated pics of them. Today was the first day I let them out in the yard. They just stood outside the doorway and took a dust bath, lol. I let them out at around 6 p.m., so they didn't really have alot of time to do much. Anyway, let me know what ya think LW.  Remember though, some of them are full blooded AG. I know.... I take alot of pics, lol.


----------



## LittleWings

Very nice! Can't wait to see these guys grow up. Good job! :thumbup:
:thumbup:


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks LW. I plan to let them out again this afternoon. I would give them the whole day, but that would give them too much time to scratch up the flower beds, lol.


----------



## piglett

nice looking chicks MG
my ebay game bird eggs are finishing "cooking" in the bator
i'm down to 3 good eggs & a maybe
but that's how it goes with shipped eggs


----------



## LittleWings

piglett said:


> nice looking chicks MG
> my ebay game bird eggs are finishing "cooking" in the bator
> i'm down to 3 good eggs & a maybe
> but that's how it goes with shipped eggs


Good luck Piglett! I hope your hatch goes well.

My AG hen just started laying again after a 4 month break.


----------



## MaransGuy

piglett said:


> nice looking chicks MG
> my ebay game bird eggs are finishing "cooking" in the bator
> i'm down to 3 good eggs & a maybe
> but that's how it goes with shipped eggs


Thanks piglett! If you're ever in South GA let me know and I will see if I can get some eggs or chicks together if you're interested. I usually have a 100% hatch rate under my AG hens out of the fertile ones. There is usually a few unfertile ones out of a dozen, but most of them are usually fertile. Nobody can expect all the eggs to be fertile as I'm sure you know, lol.


----------



## MaransGuy

Hope the rest of your chicks hatch!  I would have told you the % of the hatch rate including the unfertile ones, but I never really added it up, lol. I don't have bad fertility problems so I don't see much reason in keeping the hatch rates. Anyway, just let me know if you're ever down this way.


----------



## MaransGuy

I think I might breed the AG and WL cross back to the red game rooster later on. What do y'all think?


----------



## piglett

MaransGuy said:


> I think I might breed the AG and WL cross back to the red game rooster later on. What do y'all think?


sounds like an interesting cross to me 

Ga. is a bit of a hike from NH

so don't put the coffee on just yet MG

i know a 25% hatch on shipped eggs is about normal
that counts all the eggs shipped.
not hard numbers but more or less what you can expect.

no with local eggs it's a whole new ball game
i have gotten as high as a 100% hatch after the clears were removed with just a foam bator.

our 1st year with a lightly used cabinet bator
we will see how things go but so far it's working well.

this time of year we have trouble with frozen split eggs
but the rest seem to be hatching well
even though the coop temp can reach as low as 10f during the day.

Hey Little wings:
4 months is a long wait
she is lucky that she didn't find her way into a stew pot


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> I think I might breed the AG and WL cross back to the red game rooster later on. What do y'all think?


Sounds good. Gotta see how they turn out and see if that is the way you want to go with them. Whether you want more Game in them or not.



piglett said:


> sounds like an interesting cross to me
> 
> Ga. is a bit of a hike from NH
> 
> so don't put the coffee on just yet MG
> 
> i know a 25% hatch on shipped eggs is about normal
> that counts all the eggs shipped.
> not hard numbers but more or less what you can expect.
> 
> no with local eggs it's a whole new ball game
> i have gotten as high as a 100% hatch after the clears were removed with just a foam bator.
> 
> our 1st year with a lightly used cabinet bator
> we will see how things go but so far it's working well.
> 
> this time of year we have trouble with frozen split eggs
> but the rest seem to be hatching well
> even though the coop temp can reach as low as 10f during the day.
> 
> Hey Little wings:
> 4 months is a long wait
> she is lucky that she didn't find her way into a stew pot


LOL She laid 10 in 12 days when I first got her. I left the eggs in the nest thinking she would start sitting on them but she didn't so I put them in the incubator. She stopped laying that day.She has laid 2 eggs in 3 days since she started back so I'm going to give her another chance. Until tonight she was the only AG hen that I had.

Since we're on AG, I got a new hen tonight. She is White Speckled Kelso and Blue Asil. She is 7 months old and Whitish with some blue in her wings and very yellow legs. The breeder that brought her said she wasn't getting along with his hens. Maybe she just needed a change of scenery. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## MaransGuy

Good for you LW! I seen pics of your first game hen and rooster you posted and I thought they were beautiful! So far the chicks look like they're going to be all white except for a couple that looks like they might have a few greyish spots. I was hoping that breeding them back to the Red AG rooster would give them more color. They would probably be more like a AG except with improved laying ability if I did.


----------



## piglett

day 18 
game eggs are now in lockdown!
i'll see what i have soon


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> Good for you LW! I seen pics of your first game hen and rooster you posted and I thought they were beautiful! So far the chicks look like they're going to be all white except for a couple that looks like they might have a few greyish spots. I was hoping that breeding them back to the Red AG rooster would give them more color. They would probably be more like a AG except with improved laying ability if I did.


Almost all of the leghorn crosses I've seen have those gray spots.

Breeding to the red roo should give the next generation the color you are looking for.


----------



## piglett

3 game peeps hatched out
still have 1 egg in there
i'll give it 1 more day


----------



## LittleWings

Congrats! What line of game are they supposed to be?


----------



## MaransGuy

Congrats piglett!


----------



## LittleWings

Guess I should have said what line ARE they?


----------



## piglett

LittleWings said:


> Guess I should have said what line ARE they?


they are Brassback Butcher game fowl
never having game birds this is all new to me at this point
they are in with my other orpington chicks buff/lemon/splash 
at the moment.

1 is what i call chipmunk which most of the time i have found to be females but maybe not with this breed?

thanks
piglett


----------



## MaransGuy

Here are some (sorta) updated pics of the chicks. I took them a few days ago. I went into the coop today and 3-4 of them had flown onto the roost! It's about 3 feet off the ground. I have gotten to where I let them out about everyday in the afternoons. They usually have 1-3 hours outside per day. The mainly just eat dirt and take dust baths, lol.  Sorry there's so many pictures, it's just too hard to pick out which ones to post, lol.


----------



## piglett

great looking chicks MG
looks like atleast a couple are cockerels
i always say
"breed the best, eat the rest"
maybe one of those boys will be usable for breeding?
i guess you will know once they get filled out somemore.






piglett


----------



## LittleWings

Very nice MG! They look very healthy. The white ones feathers look smooth and buttery.


----------



## MaransGuy

Here are some more updated pics. I actually took these today.  You can tell pretty easily that the crosses have surpassed the full AG in feather development, growth, and comb size. I doubt I will cross them back over the red AG rooster. They would be alot more like a game that lays a little better if I did. I think I will stick with the single cross, even if they don't have much color. (Notice the funny pic I took right on time, lol.)


----------



## piglett

MG 
i would say cross them back to large fowl them back to game
bet you have some color then


----------



## MaransGuy

Me and my father have decided to sell the AG and WL cross chicks, of course they're not much chicks anymore, lol. My father want to focus on just AG for now. I am having some Marans shipped to me soon, but other than that we have decided to go all game. I'm sorry to say we had to sell our Leghorns so we could afford to go out of state for personal reasons. I can still post some updated pics if y'all want to see them, it's up to you, just let me know. Thanks!


----------



## LittleWings

Yes. Post some pics of the little buggers before they go.


----------



## hellofromtexas

Eventually as a long term goal I want to do an "austra white" project australorp and leghorn cross that lays large cream colored at 4-5 a week. They maintain the australorp personality. They look like spangeld hamburgs with less spots. 

Then a good meat cross like white rocks hens and a meat rooster.

Then a rare orpington color like lavender. I like lavender. 

All this is when I'm done with my major though (animal science pre vet and poultry science minor). I plan on having the 30 something and have a good size acreage for them to be on but it be a closed flock and then growing it on it's self. I also want to be npip and sell and ship them.

If I have more than 3-4 now, the neighbors would complain and I'd get fined. They understand 3-4 though for college. 

But ah dreams.

I want a dairy or cows (Jersy or Brown Swiss), my border collies, sheep (katahdins and 1 suffolk), a mule (american standard for sheep protector) and horses (tennesse walkers and Clysedale) too. I'll probably adopt the dogs, horses and mules. The cows and sheep are harder to adopt.


----------



## LittleWings

Those all three sound like fun projects. Gotta love the Lavenders.

I got my first second generation or F2 SBEL (Lav Ameraucana X White Leghorn) chicks today. Hatched 4 and got 1 Lavender, 1 Black and 2 White. I'm only keeping the Lavenders on the F2 crosses. When I get two different lines of the Lav F2, I will breed them together for Lavender SBEL that breed true.


----------



## LittleWings

My first Lavender Super Blue Egger chick. Maybe I should call them Amerahorns?


----------



## MaransGuy

LittleWings said:


> Yes. Post some pics of the little buggers before they go.


I will try and post some pics soon.  If you know anyone that would be interested in buying them then let me know please. They are out for sale right now.  Thanks!


----------



## MaransGuy

LittleWings said:


> My first Lavender Super Blue Egger chick. Maybe I should call them Amerahorns?


Be sure and post pics of their eggs!


----------



## LittleWings

I will. That should be around August or so.  I'm sure they won't be the color or size that I am trying for but it will be a start. 
They are making Super Blue Eggers at the University of Arkansas that are supposed to be awesome. I'm really wanting to try to get some of those to work with. They have access to lines of chickens that I don't.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/624359/blue-egg-layers-from-unversity-of-arkansas


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> My first Lavender Super Blue Egger chick. Maybe I should call them Amerahorns?


No, stick with Texas Blues!

Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> No, stick with Texas Blues!
> 
> Jim


That's what my wife says. I think I will stick with that.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> That's what my wife says. I think I will stick with that.


Let me know when you start selling some of the 2nd gen eggs, would love to hatch some out.

Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Will do. 
..


----------



## LittleWings

Its a bird, its a plane...Its Super Blue Egg Layer!


----------



## MaransGuy

Here are the updated pics of the AG X WL cross I took today.  They will def. be some good birds when they grow up.


----------



## LittleWings

Those look a lot like my AM / Leghorn crosses. Are the legs different colors on the males than the females? On mine the females have slate colored legs and the males have white legs. 

They are nice, healthy looking birds.


----------



## MaransGuy

No. The females have different colored legs. Some are yellow and some are yellow with some green in them and I have one that is completely green. All the males have yellow though (At least what I think are males, lol.).


----------



## LittleWings

Here are some of my SBEL pullets. The one hen I had laying was gotten by something and beaten up pretty bad. She limped around for a week and died. I never figured out what happened. Some of these should be laying within a month or so.


----------



## MaransGuy

Nice looking girls!


----------



## J_lee_gordon

Right now I have 9 eggs in the incubator. The eggs are barred rock, buff orpington, light sussex, and rir. They are all crosses with a black sex link roo. 


Sent from Chicken Kid 99


----------



## hildar

Well I have my legacy breed still going. I had someone on another forum saying they wanted to see pictures of peoples roosters. Most roosters had shorty tails. Like I told them not the Legacy. they also are huge Roosters. Stormy makes about 10 of my little man he is just so big. I also am adding a photo of one of my legacy hens. Thats my Big boy, with his tail that people keep stopping and talking to me about.


----------



## piglett

great looking Roo!


----------



## hildar

piglett said:


> great looking Roo!


The best part with mine is that he is like a big puppy dog. I buried my face in his saddle the other day and he just laid his head on my shoulder and almost went off to sleep. As big as he is he could kill anyone if he wanted to, but instead he is a big old baby


----------



## LittleWings

That roo is awesom! How much does he weigh?


----------



## hildar

In the winter months he puts on weight he weighs in at 18 pounds now. However with green grass around now he will go back down to about 15 pounds. He is a big boy. My favorite out of my 3 Legacy boys. Today we found a baby bunny in the coop, and he stood right there over it until when we picked the bunny up. When we placed it in the cage, he went over and stood close to it. so afraid it was hurt. He is such a loving boy. I wonder some days if he actually ever eats. I brought him in the house one day to get some food on his own because all the time he feeds the girls all the food. Instead he stood over the food calling me to it. I guess he thinks I am one of his ladies to.


----------



## LittleWings

I remember trying to find information on Legacy chickens when you first posted a pic of him and couldn't find anything. Do you have any links to information on them?


----------



## hildar

We are getting up a site now that will be having a whole area dedicated to them, and I hope to see a few other breeders show up as well. I already told Steven that he needs to show up and leave some info in there about them. We are thinking about maybe a forum???? Not sure though. I ever have the time for that.


----------



## hildar

One thing that I found out yesterday and did not know is that you can breed any rooster with a naked neck to a regular any breed hen and come out with a 90% chance of having naked neck babies. Or the other way around, a naked neck hen to any breed rooster. I have got 2 of my Turken eggs in the incubator now, one with a Legacy rooster and the other one with a Delaware rooster, So now I have to wonder if I will see naked neck babies and what they will look like.

And according to the experts any chicks from the pairs like that with naked necks can be sold as naked neck chicks. Which I always thought they would be half breed mutts but they are saying now they are not. Had I of known this months ago I could have been hatching out tons of naked necks lol.

This seems to be only due to the fact that there are no American breeding standards at this time.


----------



## Fiere

Yep, naked neck-ism is a dominant trait. This is why it's hard to get "pure" turkens!


----------



## LittleWings

A giant Naked Necked Legacy. That should be interesting, or down right scary. Lol 
Can't wait to see it!


----------



## hildar

LittleWings said:


> A giant Naked Necked Legacy. That should be interesting, or down right scary. Lol
> Can't wait to see it!


I have to wonder if people will mistake it for a real turkey  I can't wait to see what comes out of those eggs. I love the colors of the Delaware, I hope the one with my rooster as the dad will get that for the colors or at least mostly that for colors.


----------



## LittleWings

Here is my first Lavender SBEL. She is 8 weeks old.



















And the first eggs from my oldest SBEL pullet.


----------



## piglett

LittleWings said:


> Here is my first Lavender SBEL. She is 8 weeks old.
> View attachment 15862
> View attachment 15863
> View attachment 15864
> 
> And the first eggs from my oldest SBEL pullet.
> View attachment 15865


great looking splash boy

what will his vocation be?


----------



## hildar

I think I like that lavender color. Sure is pretty.


----------



## LittleWings

I like it too. Some call it, self blue. I like lavender better. There are actually arguments over which one to use. With Ameraucanas, the APA wants to call them Self Blue, and the Ameraucana Beeders Club wants to call them Lavenders. It sounds trivial, but that one little point is keeping the lavenders from being accepted by the APA, from what I understand.


----------



## Fiere

I love anything blue. Lavender is gorgeous as well, my last blue Australorps were that light lavenderish blue and they were stunning. My new one in the bunch is the darker colour with the slate edging on her feathers. Beautiful birds, LittleWings!


----------



## LittleWings

Thanks Fiere. The ones with the slate edging are blue. The slate lacing is desirable in blues. The even, light blue is lavender. I like both.


----------

